
Navdy - esolyt
https://www.navdy.com/
======
Yxven
I hate to see products like these promoted because the creators are making
bloodmoney.

Cell phones are not dangerous because the driver was looking at his phone or
playing with the buttons when he had an accident. They are dangerous because
they encourage your mind to wander. Most people's brains are really not good
at multitasking. (Try patting your head while rubbing your belly
counterclockwise)

Anything that takes your mind away from the road when you're driving even if
you can see the road is dangerous. (They found that talking to someone in a
passenger seat is not as dangerous because if they notice danger and you
don't, they'll inform you of the danger automatically by tensing up or
whatever.)

If your brain worked like a single process cpu, it would be like setting
Twitter to high priority while relegating driving your 2-ton SUV to low
priority. It will work well enough most of the time, but sooner or later,
you'll crash the SUV.

(Source: BS in psychology)

~~~
goblin89
> Cell phones are not dangerous because the driver was looking at his phone or
> playing with the buttons when he had an accident. They are dangerous because
> they encourage your mind to wander.

I'm going to speculate that driving is such an activity that doesn't require
constant attention and involves quite a bit of monotony. In such
circumstances, mind wandering _will_ happen—be there a mobile phone, Navdy, or
nothing at all.

This is a human factor. The only complete solution to this issue seems to be
self-driving cars, when your mind and its wandering are taken out of equation.

With that in mind, a mobile phone doesn't seem to stand equal to other causes
of mind-wandering, contrary to your claim. A phone also _obstructs large
portions of the road_ from your view when you're using it.

~~~
dirtyaura
First, road accidents are are among top 10 causes of deaths in the world, so
this isn't a small matter.

Second, there is research that shows that dividing your attention just between
driving and _talking_ can cause a significant reduction of reaction speed.
Driving safely is not monotonous activity. Of course, if your car is crawling
in a LA traffic jam, accidents are mostly non-fatal, but when you are driving
100km/h, cars are dangerous objects.

~~~
atmosx
I believe that accidents caused by distracting devices are only a small %
(really small) of this trend. The huge % of car accidents is because of
alcohol abuse.

~~~
dirtyaura
If I recall correctly, distracted driving is the main cause for around 20% of
the fatal accidents in the US. Drunk driving is around 40%.

~~~
atmosx
If it's as high as 20% I'm all wrong, sorry. Was not able to find any hard-
data (paper) though.

------
danbruc
Why can't we just stop using phones while driving? No matter how much one
reduces distraction, it is still more distracting than not using it in the
first place. Twitter while driving - why on earth?!? For navigation it is
obviously a good idea because you can keep your eyes on the street and don't
have to look to your GPS or even try to read street names.

Watch »From One Second to the Next« [1] from the »Texting and Driving - It can
wait« campaign.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BqFkRwdFZ0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BqFkRwdFZ0)

~~~
izacus
Hmm, I also can't get this - WHY is it so hard to just answer that text /
facebook message / call 10 minutes later after you stop. WHAT in the world is
SO URGENT it has to be done right now?!

~~~
ianlevesque
It's not hard to understand, even though it's completely insane. People simply
don't think about driving as a dangerous activity requiring their full
attention.

~~~
dickfickling
This is actually one of my favorite things about riding a motorcycle. It
removes the 'safety net' of the car and forces one to pay full attention to
the road. Texting is simply out of the question.

~~~
rapind
[http://youtu.be/K59eMpWsyNE](http://youtu.be/K59eMpWsyNE)

~~~
anon4
Well of course there are exceptions. Personally I've tried the "emailing from
my laptop while riding a bicycle" thing - you take your hands off the
handlebars, swing your backpack around (that's the hardest part and most
likely to bring you of-balance), take out your laptop, open it, wait for it to
come out of sleep and compose and email with one hand while holding it with
the other. Of course on an empty park path with a friend to watch out for
other people. Depending on the inherent stability of the given bike frame, and
the weight of the laptop, it's actually not that hard...

------
rdl
There is an interesting harm reduction angle to products like this.

It's probably the case that people using Navdy will drive worse than people
with 100% attention on driving. It's also quite likely they'll drive better
than people using a cellphone directly. The question is if it makes people
feel safer and thus more willing to do the dangerous activity, countering the
safety benefit. (There's also a clear benefit to people actually using phones
while driving; letting people know they're late, not being bored, etc. It's
just generally trumped by the safety loss; I'd be willing to sacrifice SOME
safety for convenience/entertainment.)

It's the same thing with sex (abstinence vs. barrier-based birth control vs.
hormonal birth control), drugs (illegal vs. decrminalized vs. legalized), etc.

It's possible NOT having technologies like this leads to overall less safety;
it's also possible it leads to more safety. It depends on the specifics.

I have nav (with voice, and a driver information display in my line of sight
while driving), and use that, and also don't feel particularly bad about
looking at my phone screen to see who called, etc. while stopped at a red
light (although I realize it's less than perfectly safe; it's also more of a
legal risk than a safety risk in california now, IMO.)

Actually using the phone while driving, or having anything but the most brief
and cursory conversation while driving in the city, is clearly a sacrifice in
safety; I don't mind phone calls on highways, but I generally won't answer in
the city.

~~~
dmix
Right when weighting the benefits the big one is the fact most people use GPS
navigation, having it via HUD is a significant safety boost. I'd say the same
for speedometers.

Other situations are still not super useful and probably won't get used. Can
you meaningful respond to text messages with voice? Not quite, yet at least.
Can you skim read them? Yes. That is not super distracting but still enough of
a distraction in some cases. But I can't think of many use-cases that are any
worse than a bluetooth headset voice conversation.

~~~
konstruktor
But navigation was a very small fraction of the video, much less than texting
and tweeting.

------
applecore
Does one company make every startup's tech product video?

 _Edit:_ Yes. [http://sandwichvideo.com/](http://sandwichvideo.com/)

~~~
bad_alloc
Check out the license plate at 0:51, it reads SANDWCH.

~~~
LukeHoersten
They replaced the Ford logo with a Bently logo on the car as well.

------
danielweber
I said it last time: it's shocking they thought the most important use case
was "WATCH INTERNET VIDEOS WHILE YOU DRIVE."

And they _still_ haven't changed their homepage.

Navdy could be really useful, even improving of total safety, as HUD
navigation. But maybe that's not where the money is.

~~~
sergiotapia
I thought this was a parody just because of this - I'm still not sure...

"Hey watch this ___video_ __??? "

I just can't believe it.

~~~
mbrubeck
The photo on their home page shows someone reading an SMS, not watching a
video. The SMS is from someone recommending a video, but there's no indication
that you can actually watch the video while you drive.

It's a poor choice of image, though obviously they were just trying to embed
the "Hey, watch our video in your browser" instructions into the photo itself.

Aside from that, even reading SMS while you drive seems like a bad idea to me.
But I'm really tempted to get a Navdy for features that _improve_ safety, by
moving stuff that I already look at (speed, navigation) from my dashboard to
the HUD. I've been shopping for cars recently and wishing that HUDs were
available in more affordable models. I just hope you can turn off Navdy's
text/call notifications and other extras.

~~~
sergiotapia
You obviously get my point though. Exceedingly poor choice of front and center
image to use.

------
rayiner
This product is going to kill people, and unfortunately not just the ones who
buy it.

~~~
csallen
The same could be said of cars themselves. And phones. And kitchen knives.

~~~
coherentpony
I think the parent comment is referring to the lack of regulation of this
product by regulatory bodies.

Cars are regulated to travel below a certain speed. Phones are regulated to
their use outside of a vehicle (when operated by a human), and kitchen knives
are illegal to carry in public.

While the parent comment is a little melodramatic, there's still something to
be said regarding the safety of usage in this product and its affect on other
people.

~~~
csallen
These regulations were put into place after the products were released. I
don't see why this should be any different.

~~~
TeMPOraL
So we need to wait until some poor shmucks kill a few kids and pregnant
mothers before we can realize this product (as currently advertised) is a bad
idea? I thought we're smarter than that.

HUDs are not bad. But Navdy keeps marketing their product as a text-while-
driving aid. Not very smart.

~~~
csallen
30k+ people die in car accidents every year in the US alone. These accidents
are caused by a laundry list of things, including texting, eating,
interactions with other passengers, fiddling with the radio, etc, etc. As cold
and as heartless as this may sound, all sorts of products _will_ kill people
on the road, but some level is fatalities is "acceptable" when compared to the
stifling and unrealistic alternative of aggressively policing every potential
distraction.

Texting while driving is one of the most dangerous distractions primarily
because of the interface: eyes off the road, hands off the wheel.

If Navdy can potentially reduce the danger of texting to a level comparable to
that of, say, talking to passengers in your car, then I don't see how you can
justifiably "realize" that it's a bad idea without seeing some statistics
first.

------
martin-adams
Nice looking product, but I can't help but think we shouldn't be encouraging
sending Tweets while driving. I'd say keep these devices to assist driving
(navigation and safety information), but not to assist additional activities
on top of driving.

~~~
mpg33
Agree..not sure why every product feels like it needs act like a
communications device on top of it's main purpose. Couldn't help but think the
same thing with Apple Watch...do you really think people are going to tweet
from that?

------
dilipray
[http://www.hudwayapp.com/](http://www.hudwayapp.com/) Free application
without any hardware. What are you guys trying to prove here. I didn't get
your point.

~~~
jonemo
This is genius. I rarely drive, and when I do it's seldom at night, but when I
do I want exactly what's in the first picture on this website. I never
understood why no GPS (app or hardware) comes with this feature, even though
it provides clear advantages. In rally racing providing this info is basically
the entire job of the person in the passenger seat.

~~~
dilipray
Hahaha. True.

------
jacquesm
Driving is a full time occupation.

If you can reduce the number of distractions please do. A phone needs only one
button, answer/break connection and you shouldn't be dialling 'out' while
driving anyway. No need to pop up pictures and other distractions in front of
the driver, such a call at the wrong moment could easily cause an accident, if
only because you will instinctively re-focus on the changing item in front of
you.

Set your GPS navigator to do voice announcements and only check the display
when you suspect a sudden change in direction or are not sure what lane to
sort into. Other than that the voice indications should be enough.

------
Twirrim
stop using your phone when you're driving. It's not that hard. It can wait. If
it can't, find somewhere to pull over.

GPS, cool. Text etc? ARGH.

~~~
danielweber
Check out Navdy's rad video!

------
SoftwareMaven
As a motorcycle rider, these things scare the hell out of me. Drivers already
pay little enough attention; do we really need more distractions? Jets have
HUDs, but they also have much less traffic, highly trained pilots, and
computers and air traffic control watching out for things the pilot misses.
Car drivers have Siri.

~~~
fallingmeat
If you're feeling left out:
[http://www.skullysystems.com/](http://www.skullysystems.com/)

------
ibejoeb
Holy shit, people. The point of this product is not to enable tweeting. Did
you miss the ever-present navigation hud?

This is a good product. Don't you use nav? What's better: Looking at your nav
screen pinned to the dash or in the console; looking down at the phone in your
lap, because you know you can't be seen holding it; or looking at the road
with augmented information?

If you think HUDs are more dangerous than squinting at road signs or reading
maps, then you can petition your legislators to make it illegal. I'm all for
it, though, because I know the alternatives are worse.

------
molecule
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137815)

------
smacktoward
It would be awesome if this product was actually a giant sting operation
designed to identify people who have no business being on the road.

"I see you have a Navdy there, ma'am. I'm going to need to confiscate your car
keys before you hurt somebody."

------
zeynalov
Actually there are plenty of Navigation gadgets doing the same function, but
non of them works on a sunny day. I bought some of them, but frustrated, non
of them are really functional. I drive on a highway a lot and navigation is
annoying when it's not in front of you. So how do Navdy solves this problem?

------
skrebbel
Nice first step! I want this, but with eye tracking so it can plot perspective
correct navigation arrows _on the actual streets_ in front of me.

------
guybrushT
Neat product and like others have noted here - well done on the marketing.
Doing other things while driving is dangerous no doubt, but it is also a very
practical reality. Any product that embraces this practicality and tries to
maximize eyes on on the road is a good step forward in making driving safer.

A random idea: Adding a camera to this could open up the dashcam market. In
Russia for example, dashcams a very common and are a part of the driving
culture (See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dashcam](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dashcam)
and
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sousveillance](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sousveillance)).

------
thomasfoster96
I know the display looks cool and all but this doesn't make driving with a
phone any safer. You're still distracted. It's no different to just having
your phone on the windscreen.

Even where I live (Tasmania, Australia) I'm fairly sure there is either a
proposal or already a law banning even hands free devices, because they are
seen as just as dangerous. This device is going to be illegal to start with.

The only two thing I see as being feasible from a safety point of view for
cars is either some sort of augmented reality for lane guidance and
navigation, or your phone giving you direction via voice (which they already
do).

~~~
aianus
When I did driver training they taught us that being lost is a major
contributor to accidents. I am very skeptical that I would be safer and less
distracted while squinting in the distance for street signs than I would be
having a quick glance at my windshield mounted phone with GPS.

~~~
thomasfoster96
I would agree to an extent with that, but I guess with street signs you are
still looking outside the car as opposed to inside it.

------
mindcreek
Ok, nifty device, but what happens when you have a collusion or an accident
and that device in front of your head starts flying around ?

I don't want to destroy their hype bu they should really give that problem
some thought.

~~~
smacktoward
In fairness, it's not like they're the only device in the world that mounts on
a car dashboard. There's tons of GPS receivers, phone holders, etc. that do
the same thing.

------
sciguy77
Wow, what a sweet product. And boy do they know how to market it, "feels like
driving in the future."

------
mmastrac
A killer feature for this would be IR/night vision with an external camera.

They did a great job with the marketing video for this. Really curious to see
where this ends up.

~~~
brownbat
More external cameras, IR, heat, whatever, looking out at all angles. I'm
definitely for it. Not sure why we still have those drag inducing chunks
sticking out of our sleek vehicles, the reflective things that can ice over,
and that you have to calibrate for each driver, now that tiny cameras and
range sensors are cheap and ubiquitous.

~~~
joshvm
Range sensors that actually work reasonably well outdoors are neither cheap
nor ubiquitous. Note that we're talking about imaging range sensors here, not
single point measurements.

Time of flight cameras? They predominantly use NIR (900nm or circa) and so
they're rubbish in sunlight. Try using your kinect outdoors. Beyond the kinect
they're also very expensive, a few thousand each. The kinect 1 also fails
outdoors and when the range is > 5m or so.

LIDAR? Well sure, you can buy a rotating line scanner - 100-180deg field of
view typical. They're very nice, but also (new) you're looking at around
$3-5k. Don't even dream about getting a Velodyne system, like the Google car
uses.

Stereo? Yeah... well stereo is nice, but it takes a lot of computational grunt
to do it in real time, reliably and in varying illuminations (good luck using
it at night).

Thermal? We're getting there, FLIR make some fairly low cost, low resolution
sensors, but still you're looking at $500-1000 a pop in OEM quantities.

RADAR/Ultrasonics are reasonably cheap nowadays and they're pretty good for
coarse measurements like when you need to know how far you are from the wall
in your garage. We're getting to the point where RADAR is good enough for
collision avoidance (i.e. auto-braking) on high speed roads.

More cameras are cool, but you need to know how to process the data and
present it clearly to the user. I can see the advantage of having a camera for
a rear-view mirror particularly for vehicles like vans with no rear windows.
Side mirrors are still useful and for most people the cost of installing
multiple high resolution video cameras and monitors isn't worth the savings in
petrol from drag reduction. If you replace a mirror with a camera you also
need a very high resolution display, a wide angle camera that doesn't distort
too much and a way of viewing it in any conceivable illumination condition.
Mirrors are also nice and mechanical, unless you crash they rarely ever break.

~~~
mmastrac
> Thermal? We're getting there, FLIR make some fairly low cost, low resolution
> sensors, but still you're looking at $500-1000 a pop in OEM quantities.

From what I've heard, the FLIR lepton core might be around $~250 in
quantities, which could make it affordable as an add-on module.

~~~
joshvm
Yep that's true actually, I forgot about the Lepton. Mike's electricstuff did
a teardown/hack of it recently -
[http://www.electricstuff.co.uk/lepton.html](http://www.electricstuff.co.uk/lepton.html).

------
jstanek
It's odd that they promote their product by saying that phone use while
driving is unsafe. I fail to see who this is significantly safer than using a
phone, since to use the HUD one needs to necessarily remove their attention
and focus from the road and redirect it to a small point much closer to their
face. Granted, it is probably at least a little better than using a phone, but
I'd be _very_ hesitant to say that it's safe.

~~~
coldtea
> _It 's odd that they promote their product by saying that phone use while
> driving is unsafe. I fail to see who this is significantly safer than using
> a phone, since to use the HUD one needs to necessarily remove their
> attention and focus from the road and redirect it to a small point much
> closer to their face._

The thing is, jet fighter pilots use HUDs. If those work for them, I'm pretty
sure it's ok for a car too.

Plus the road is quite boring site most of the time. You are not always in
fast traffic or streets full of pedestrians. If you leave in Nevada, close to
Highway-50 even more so, but I digress.

~~~
jre
Jet fighters pilot are (amongst other things) selected on their multitasking
skills. Plus they have extensive training regarding concentration, reaction
time and so on. You cannot really compare them to the average driver.

~~~
coldtea
Replying to all the comments above here:

Yeah, and average drivers don't face even 1/10 of the speeds and situations a
jet fighter pilot faces, including the G's.

Things I didn't say but people still replied as I said them: a) that jet
fighters and car drivers have the same skills, b) that jet fighters tweet.

My comment was plain and simple. To rephrase: if HUDs work in such quick-
response situations, in a vehicle with 100 times the complexity of your
average car, 10 times the speed, and missiles against you, then sure the
"average driver" can look at a HUD to see a new tweet, if he doesn't have to
de-focus from the road with this technology.

------
abroncs
Can we start adding some context to these titles, please?

~~~
oinksoft
Don't hold your breath, the consensus reached in the few minutes the thread
below was breathing seems to be that the domain name provides sufficient
context.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8258117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8258117)

See the context? "Navdy (navdy.com)"

------
elb0w
My dev friend and I were looking into doing a similar product a few years
back. We stopped because of laws that prevent you from putting anything that
may obstruct you or another drivers vision / attention.

------
wuliwong
For all the anti-distraction people: Why is the Navdy HUD so much more
dangerous than the already existing stuff in your car? At least when you are
looking at Navdy you are still basically looking through the windshield. When
I look at my radio or speedometer on my current vehicle, the windshield
relegated to peripheral vision which is useless in this case as you get no
depth information from the peripheral. With Navdy, you still should be able to
see something coming at you. It seems far superior to the current HUDs in
cars.

~~~
gdubs
Illusion of safety. It's the distraction that really matters. Of course
looking down introduces a risk factor, but studies have shown that it's the
distraction itself that is dangerous. The HUD will create the illusion that
it's ok to do certain things -- more often probably too -- while driving, now
that you don't have to look down to do them.

One could also argue that when you have to look down to do something
distracting, at least you are being reminded -- by taking your eyes off the
road -- that the thing you're doing is distracting and you should probably pay
attention to the road.

------
beachstartup
well... personally, i wouldn't have gone with a name that could be pronounced
"nav die".

------
bsenftner
Safety issues asside, no one seems to be pointing out that this product is
unprotectable: nothing they are doing has any barriers to entry, so what is to
prevent a car manufacturer or anybody else from doing the same? Here's someone
doing the same without any hardware:
[http://www.hudwayapp.com/](http://www.hudwayapp.com/) Also, that video is too
smug.

------
Codes
It's builtin in my 2014 Mazda 3... It only displays usefull stuff though. Like
direction, speed and distance to the car in front.

------
zitterbewegung
Is this legal to have in your car in the US? Looking at the state laws for
electronics in the car it doesn't appear to be. [http://www.ce.org/Consumer-
Info/Car-Electronics/Got-It/State...](http://www.ce.org/Consumer-Info/Car-
Electronics/Got-It/State-Laws-for-Electronics-Use-in-the-Car.aspx)

------
hobarrera
"Feels Like Driving In The Future" And I'm prompted to install a now obsolete
plugin to watch the video. Oh, the irony!

Anyway, here's a link for anyone else who wants to watch their introduction
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKL4PJICS40](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKL4PJICS40)

------
pj_mukh
This seems like a stopgap till, a) The car companies head downmarket with this
kind of tech and roll out on your entry-level models. b) Cars get autonomous
enough that this tech becomes irrelevant. Though maybe then we can project
Netflix on the windshield with this and watch OITNB on your way to work! :D

------
rdl
Sort of an aside, but wtf is the car they are using in that video? It looks
like a Ford Mondeo with a Bentley hood ornament; otherwise it's the ugliest
Bentley I've ever seen.

Did they do that as a joke (including the SANDWCH license plate from the video
production company)?

------
cezarywojcik
I wonder how soon using this will be illegal in some states. Something like
this should _only_ provide an interface to your phone's maps and just _maybe_
help with phone calls. Nothing else.

~~~
dj-wonk
I'm skeptical of the ability of regulators and traditional car designers to
really think about the user experience and its implications on safety. For
example, many cars have confusing controls and distracting displays already.
Have you seen reasons to be optimistic?

------
ricardobeat
What's going on here? This was a top post just a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137815)

------
mrharrison
Its neat, but it's troubling that they really haven't thought it out.

First big problem I see, is that it will be sitting in the sun while driving,
so it will quickly overheat and have sun damage over time.

------
fistofjohnwayne
This is the same actor that appeared in the original Coin video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9Sx34swEG0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9Sx34swEG0)

------
tantalor
> The image is focused into the distance so the road stays in focus

What magic is this?

~~~
coldtea
The magic of projection.

~~~
dj-wonk
And then the projected light goes _into your eyes_ and strikes your retina,
sending signals to your brain. Amazing!

------
kitsune_
"From One Second To The Next", A Film By Werner Herzog:
[http://youtu.be/_BqFkRwdFZ0](http://youtu.be/_BqFkRwdFZ0)

Absolutely gut-wrenching.

------
brown9-2
This is a great example of a product where just because you can combine a few
pieces of technology in a new way doesn't mean that you should.

------
namuol
Just give me a standalone, turn-key GPS app that lets me keep my eyes on the
road. I don't want phonecalls or texts interrupting my driving.

------
mrmondo
While I love the device and the presentation, I am certain that this will
negatively affect your concentration and thus your driving performance.

------
arjn
Isnt this a re-post ? It was a bad idea then and its a bad idea now.
Distractions while driving are potentially dangerous.

~~~
buckbova
Don't drive with a passenger. Don't listen to the radio. Don't have your kid
in the car. Don't drive with your dog. Don't think about work. Don't scratch
your head. Don't...

------
akerl_
Very trivial, but there's a typo in the FAQ: "We’re running a 30 day pre-oder
campaign"

Looks like an awesome product!

------
ezpuzzle
i'm going to create a startup for the ultimate integration between mobile
phones and automobiles. it's this box and you put your phone in it, and while
you're driving you can't open the box.

pre-orders now, just email me at dontfuckingkillpeople@driveboxr.us

there's no way this will make it past state legislation

------
popol_kon
Maybe it would be a bit off-topic - but why these kind of startups doesn't
support WindowsPhone system?

------
LukeHoersten
I love in the video how they replaced the Ford logo with a Bently logo. Nice
touch Sandwich Video.

------
dalek2point3
any idea if this plugs into Google Maps or whether it uses some other map
data?

------
mikkom
The money shot

[https://www.navdy.com/assets/bg_10-88a56c4c20214704cf0b39542...](https://www.navdy.com/assets/bg_10-88a56c4c20214704cf0b395429882c44.jpg)

------
Glan1984
Navdy looks sweet. I want one. Don't currently text and drive, but I would
with one of these badboys.

------
lazylizard
i can't wait for self driving cars and a ban on human drivers.

------
gfodor
no way this stays legal in CA

~~~
mbrubeck
HUDs are already built into _many_ high-end cars (including several BMW and
Audi models, the Chevy Camaro, and even some lower-end cars like the new
Mazda3). Same for voice-controlled phone and media systems. They're actually
touted as a safety feature, since a HUD requires less eye movement and
refocusing than a normal instrument panel.

Of course, it depends a lot on what you do with it. Moving existing displays
like the speedometer and navigation instructions to a HUD can be an
improvement in safety. But if it encourages more interactive phone use, that
could obviously cause problems.

~~~
gfodor
right, my point is that it will almost certainly be illegal to use this to
text and drive. in fact I think it's probably already illegal:

[http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/cell-phones-
driving-c...](http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/cell-phones-driving-
california-law-29709.html)

------
spydertennis
finally someone made this. spot on.

------
twatshaft
So stupid

